# Knife has lost it's edge?



## chris123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello
I'm Chris
I have been a chef for about 2 months after a 8 year absence
Really enjoying it and learning quite quickly but having a problem with my cooks knife.
At first I didn't it realise you had to sharpen it on a 45 degree angle.
I now sharpen it properly but I have also sharpened it on a chanty knife sharpener  and did sharpen it a different way a few times.
I think it may have lost it;s edge because it won’t sharpen properly and it doesn't stay sharp for long
Is there anyway to sort this out or is it better perhaps just to buy a new knife?
Thank you


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Take it in have a professional sharpen it, and from now on hone it properly with your steel when needed. no reason to waste a knife.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

It's certainly possible to fix the knife and get it properly sharp again, provided it hasn't been overheated by some type of mechanical grinder.


----------



## hojo (Feb 2, 2012)

The actual angle really wants to be 15 to 20 deg.  lay the knife flat and bring up to this angle from the table to visualize.  If you are sharpening so that it is at 45 deg from table, this is way too steep. 

Yes, take it to a pro for a resharpen and you should be good to go.


----------



## vitalitychef (Feb 7, 2012)

Our local butcher will sharpen for free which is nice in a pinch.  I keep a Chefs Choice sharpener out to keep inexperienced staff from sharpening incorrectly.


----------

